# Photo submittions for first craft show



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking to apply for my first few craft show but I am hitting a road block, the pictures. All the applications that I have require photos to submitted. I have photos of my work but I am struggling for photos of a booth which I have never setup before. My wife got me an Ez Up canopy for Christmas to use for shows so I have the canopy but can I submit a picture of my booth with no products? How do you submit a booth picture when you have never done a show before?

Thanks


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Set it up in the yard. Include your products just like you were doing a show. This is also good practice for when you do set up. Plain colored tablecloths are a good idea too. Large enough to go to the ground, then you can keep boxes and extra products underneath out of sight.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Do a google search for "craft fair booth display ideas". This will lead you to many examples. Here is a link to one with lots of good info, for starters: http://www.inspiri-art-and-craft.com/craft-show-display.html


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

Craft shows don't want new guys. That's why they ask you for the pic, somehow it validates a decision to let you show. Do, something like I did, I set up a booth using black sheets as a background in the basement. Added a sheet covered table, some product and took pictures. It looked real. It looked classy. It worked, that was about 40 shows ago.

Good Luck!


----------

